# Umstieg auf TwinCat bzw. Beckhoff



## MarkusP (13 Januar 2007)

Grüß Gott !
Ich bin neu im Forum, und möchte erstmals alle Forum-Mitglieder herzlich grüßen.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich programmiere nun seit ca. 20 Jahren verschiedenste Steuerungen und
stehe wieder einmal vor einer Produktentscheidung. Irgendwie bin ich nun
bei TwinCat bzw. Beckhoff gelandet, speziell nach einer 1-wöchigen SPS-Schulung eines renommierten Marktbegleiters. Da ich diverse Bus-Ideoligien, Firmenphilosophien, Einschränkungen bezüglich Speicher etc. satt habe und möglichst ein offenes System suche, landete ich bei CoDeSys und weiterer Folge Beckhoff. (und diesem Forum)
Für mich als typischen SPS-Programmierer ist der Gedanke der hinter Beckhoff steht, derart revolutionär, dass ich es derzeit noch gar nicht fassen kann bzw. realisiere.

*ABER*

Gibt es einen Haken, den mir aber noch keiner gesagt hat ? 

Was spricht gegen Hardware (PC) die weltweit millionenfach im Einsatz ist und von jeder Hausfrau damit auch getestet wird ?

Warum eine € 2000,-- CPU verwenden, die eine teure Eigenentwicklung ist (SPS'en sind im Vergleich zu PC's sicher eher Kleinserien..), wenn ein wirklich guter IPC weitaus günstiger zu haben ist ?

Ich ersuche um eine emotionslose und sachlich kompetente Diskussion um eine Entscheidung treffen zu können.

Danke


----------



## zotos (13 Januar 2007)

Benutz mal die "Suchfunktion" mit dem begriff Codesys. :-D


----------



## zotos (13 Januar 2007)

MarkusP schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es einen Haken, den mir aber noch keiner gesagt hat ?
> 
> Was spricht gegen Hardware (PC) die weltweit millionenfach im Einsatz ist und von jeder Hausfrau damit auch getestet wird ?
> ...



Das mit der emotionslosen Diskusion kannst Du wenn es um Soft-SPSen geht vergessen. 

Also zu Entwicklungsumgebung CoDeSys (bzw TwinCAT) die ist nun wirklich gut und ist nicht auf eine Soft-SPS beschränkt. Es gibt eine vielzahl an Hersellern die auch kleine SPSen anbieten die mit CoDeSys Programmiert werden. Andere Hersteller aus dem Bereich der Antriebstechnik bauen eine SPS-funktionalität in die Antriebssteuerungen ein und so kann man sich bei manchen "Projekten das geld für die SPS sparen und alles aus einem Guss gestallten. 
Das schöne daran ist das der Code wiederverwendbarer  ist wenn Du heute eine Aufgabe mit Intralogic (Bosch-Rexroth) und morgen vielleicht eine ähnliche Aufgabe mit Wago oder Moeller lösen musst/willst.


Bei Dir geht es ja aber um die Soft-SPS und den Einsatz von PCs als SPS.
Da haben wir wie gesagt von ein paar Tagen drüber gesprochen siehe hier->Link.

Stichpunkte:

- Die Soft SPS läuft stabil und sehr schnell eine vergleich bar schnelle konventionelle SPS kostet ein vielfaches.

- Viele Maschinen benötigen eh einen PC für die VISU, etc.

- Wenn es die "baugleiche" Hardware nicht mehr gibt dann ist das bis her kein großes Problem. Wir haben die ersten Maschinen schon mit WinNT auf 200MHz Pentium laufen gehabt und die ersetzen wir zur Not auch gegen einen neuen Rechner mit WinXP. Ich denke das hinter dem Produkt große hersteller stehen und dies auch langfristig lösungen geben wird. Wenn mal einestages der x86 Rechner aussterben sollte... CoDeSys läuft auf recht vielen Prozessortypen und da werden auch noch welche dazu kommen (vermute ich).

- Ein Problem ist die Hochlaufzeit des Systems da vergehen einem schon mal die lust wenn man minuten lang einem Rechner beim Booten zu schaut.

- Speicherplatzprobleme größere CPU? von den gedanken kann man sich verabschieden.


Ich mag Intralogic (CoDeSys bei Bosch-Rexroth) ist gut, aber noch im wachstum. Ich sehe da eine große Zukunft.

Also ein guter IPC kostet auch richtig viel Geld. Zur Soft-SPS würde ich greifen wenn eh ein PC für die Visu benötigt wird und/oder eine man eine schnelle Steuerung braucht. Wenn man mit einem Bedienpult (OP) klarkommt da gibt es auch schöne lösungen mit integrierter CoDeSys SPS.


----------



## MarkusP (13 Januar 2007)

*Danke für die Antwort*

Vielen Danke für die schnelle Information.

Mit der Emotion hast Du sicher recht !!

Ich tu' mir ja auch etwas schwer, da ich nun seit bald 2 Jahrzehnten das nachbete, was mir andere Hersteller vorbeten. Und mit der Zeit wird man betriebsblind und lebt halt mit all den Wehwechen die sich über die Zeit so anhäufen.

Aber jetzt muss Schluss sein, ich formatiere meine Festplatte (=Gehirn) und nütze die Vorteile der PC-Based Automatisierung.
Übrigens widmet sich ja nun auch u.a. Siemens sich diesem Thema sehr eingehend.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Januar 2007)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Übrigens widmet sich ja nun auch u.a. Siemens sich diesem Thema sehr eingehend.


Ich würde schon soweit gehen und sagen, wer sich dem Thema nicht witmet, wird den Anschluss verlieren!
PC-Hardware (und somit auch IPCs) wird immer günstiger, Soft-SPSen sind (mit Einschränkungen) Hardware-unabhängig und einfach skalierbar.

Im Studium wurden wir auch an diversen SPSen, auch teilweise mit CoDeSys und natürlich Step 7 herangeführt. Aber seit ein CX1020 von Beckhoff mit TwinCAT und EtherCAT als Bussystem bei uns steht, würde ich am liebsten nichts anderes mehr an einer Maschine verbauen.
Das System is verdammt schnell und durch die Koexistenz mit Windows XP auch sehr vielseitig, was die Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten angeht. Was die Einbindung von verschiedenen Bussystemen angeht wird man bei Beckhoff zwar verwöhnt, aber das sollte heutzutage Standard sein.

Es stimmt schon, dass der PC seine Bootzeit benötigt und ganz fehlerfrei arbeitet die Software doch nicht, wenn man bei der Konfiguration und Bedienung was falsch macht, aber im laufenden Betrieb gab's keine Probleme. Das System is noch nie abgestürz oder hat Fehler produziert.
Von den Laufzeit-Eigenschaften is ne Soft-SPS und ne Hard-SPS vergleichbar, nur meist schneller bei gleichzeitig weniger Kosten 

Letztendlich denke ich geht der allgemeine Trend mehr und mehr dorthin, das werden auch etablierte Hersteller wie Siemens erkennen.

MfG
Chris


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Januar 2007)

Hallo MarkusP,



MarkusP schrieb:


> ..Für mich als typischen SPS-Programmierer ist der Gedanke der hinter Beckhoff steht, derart revolutionär, dass ich es derzeit noch gar nicht fassen kann bzw. realisiere...


Könntest du das eventuell in Stichpunkten etwas hinterlegen? Ich halte Beckhoff für den stärksten Konkurrenten am deutschen Markt. Weltweit ist Beckhoff nach Aussagen eine Mitarbeiters in Sachen Soft-SPS ohnehin die Nr. 1 (Aussage vor zwei, drei Jahren).

Ich bedaure es sehr dass die deutsche Industrie dermassen unflexibel ist und and den deutschen Riesen SIEMENS festhält. Es gibt sehr gute Alternativen. Siemens hängt meines Erachtens an einem seidenem Faden. Bis es die Sesselfurzer in der deutschen Industrie wahrnehmen werden wohl noch zwei Jahrzehnte vergehen!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MarkusP (13 Januar 2007)

Servus Onkel,

ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht ganz.

Ich habe damit nur gemeint, daß auch ein SPS-Riese wie Siemens uns nicht mehr weis machen kann, dass nur eine SPS stabil laufen könnte. Ich habe zwar so gut wie keine Erfahrung mit Siemens, aber den Hersteller den wir bis dato bevorzugten, verbaut in den SPS-CPU's Komponenten die in der PC-Welt seit Jahren nur mehr im Müll zu finden ist. Und so oft wie wir da irgendetwas neustarten müssen, mache ich nicht einmal bei einem PC der daheim zum Spielen rumsteht.

Ich glaube, dass es für die Hersteller nicht mehr viele Gründe gibt, eine eigene CPU, ein eigenes Betriebssystem, ein eigenes (das wirklich "einzig richtige") Bus-System etc. zu entwicklen, zu warten und zu supporten.

Und vergleiche dann bitte einmal ein System wie EtherCat, das mit 100MBit Ethernet Standardkomponenten 1000 dezentrale I/O's innerhalb 30 us refresht mit z.B. Profinet I/O. 

Warum sollte ich überhaupt noch "herkömmliche" SPS-Systeme einsetzen.

Und hier wieder zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage: Wo ist der Haken ?

Liebe Grüße

Markus.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Januar 2007)

MarkusP schrieb:


> ..ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht ganz...


Ist schon ok, Markus. Ich meinte nur, spiel weiter an deinem home-PC rum :-D .

Ab damit!


----------



## zotos (14 Januar 2007)

MarkusP schrieb:


> ...
> Warum sollte ich überhaupt noch "herkömmliche" SPS-Systeme einsetzen.
> ...



Es gibt schon noch Maschinen und auch Anlagen wo eine konventionelle SPS sinn macht. Also bei einer SPS ist das Preisspektrum für die CPU von wenigen hundert bis mehreren tausend Euro. Bei einem ordentlichen IPC bist Du gleich in den tausenden.

Nee fangen wir mal anders an: Die Automatisierungsbrance ist soo.. unvorstellbar groß und jetzt zu behaupten lass uns nur noch ein System einsetzen ist ja wohl Blödsinn. Also ich stelle mir das gerade ziemlich lustig vor wenn auf einmal alle SPSen durch IPCs ersetzt würden... ROLF
Es kann ja sein das in dem Bereich in dem Du tätig bist das eine gute Lösung wäre aber eben da gibt es eine RIESIGE Menge an Aufgaben und Bereichen wo man keinen IPC verwenden sollte.
Wenn man eine konventionelle SPS braucht dann greift man eben z.B. zu einem BCxxxx von Bekhoff und hat eine leistungsfähige kleine, skalierbare SPS die auch mit TwinCAT programmiert wird.

Lies Dir doch erstmal die Meinungen hier im Forum durch da stehen recht viele Informationen drin.

Aber Verallgemeinerungen wie:





MarkusP schrieb:


> ...
> Warum sollte ich überhaupt noch "herkömmliche" SPS-Systeme einsetzen.
> ...


 sind praxisfremd.


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Januar 2007)

Es steht ja außer Frage, dass die herkömmlichen SPS-Systeme auch weiterhin ihre Berechtigung haben werden. Doch die PC-Technik wird immer kleiner und kostengünstiger und somit werden mittelfristig modulare SPS-Systeme wie z.B. die heutigen S7 für den oberen Leistungsbereich aussterben, denke ich. Denn wo viel Leistung benötigt wird, sind zwangsläufig auch Visualisierungs- und Datenbanksysteme nötig, sowie möglichst vielseitige Kommunikationsfunktionen.
Schaut doch mal ne S7-300 an. Die CPUs sind nicht so leistungsfähig wie IPCs es heute sind. Kommunikationscontroller, auch simple Ethernet-Controller, sind vergleichsweise teuer, weil sie in die SPS-Systeme integriert werden müssen. Beim IPC ist sowas wesentlich günstiger und leichter zu realisieren.

Nun macht mal einen Preisvergleich zwischen ner S7-300 mit Ethernet-Controller und einem vergleichbaren IPC mit Soft-SPS. Letzterer ist wesentlich günstiger und dazu noch vielseitiger nutzbar.

Leider, und das liest man auch hier im Forum zwischen den Zeilen raus, ist Siemens mit ihrer Marktmacht immer noch soooo in den Köpfen verankert, dass viele diesen Technologieumstieg scheuen. Hab ich letztens erst wieder erlebt, als Kollegen ne Temperaturmessstation für nen Test für die Energietechnik mit Datenarchivierung automatisieren sollten. Das erste, was ihnen einfiehl, war ne S7-300 mit Analogeingabe-Baugruppe für PT100 und mit Profibus. Aber für die Datenarchivierung brauchten sie trotzdem noch nen PC. An was anderes hatten sie gar nicht erst gedacht! Nen Blick in den Beckhoff-Katalog (und vor allem auf die Preisliste) lies die Jungs mächtig staunen ! 

Kleine Controller wie die angesprochenen Beckhoff BCxxxx BXxxxx, Wago 750-84x oder Phoenix Contact ILxxx usw. werden als günstige, dezenzentrale Controller auch weiterhin bestehen bleiben. Das erledigt allein schon der Preis, aber auch die Vielseitigkeit des modularen Konzepts, welches auf die unterschiedlichsten Leistungsanforderungen und Bus-/Kommunikationssysteme zugeschnitten werden können.

Mich freuts aber auch schon, dass immer mehr SPS-Fachleute über IPCs + Soft-SPS als Lösung nachdenken und nicht nur gebetsmühlenartig S7 + Profibus propagieren.

MfG
Chris


----------



## winny-sps (14 Januar 2007)

> Hallo MarkusP,
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *MarkusP*
> ...



Könntest du mir auch mal erklären was an TwinCAT so revolutionär ist.

Ich habe vor kurzem auch TwinCAT kennen lernen können. Nach anfänglichen Problemen kommen ich recht gut mit dem Programm klar und es gefällt mir mitlerweile ganz gut.  

Aber was revolutionäres habe ich da noch nicht entdecken können  <img> . Oder meinst du die Soft-SPS an sich ist revolutionär?


----------



## zotos (14 Januar 2007)

winny-sps schrieb:


> Könntest du mir auch mal erklären was an TwinCAT so revolutionär ist.
> 
> Ich habe vor kurzem auch TwinCAT kennen lernen können. Nach anfänglichen Problemen kommen ich recht gut mit dem Programm klar und es gefällt mir mitlerweile ganz gut.
> 
> Aber was revolutionäres habe ich da noch nicht entdecken können  <img> . Oder meinst du die Soft-SPS an sich ist revolutionär?



Also was ich revolutionär finde ist das man mit einem Tool (CoDeSys) Steuerungen von vielen verschiedenen Herstellern Programmieren kann.

Doof finde ich aber das einige Hersteller (z.B. Beckhoff) dann doch wieder ihr eigenes Süppchen daraus machen.


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Doof finde ich aber das einige Hersteller (z.B. Beckhoff) dann doch wieder ihr eigenes Süppchen daraus machen.



Jeder Hersteller muss das CoDeSys ja auf seine Systeme anpassen. Bei Beckhoff ist CoDeSys ein Teilprogramm von TwinCAT. Die Funktionsweise bleibt gleich. Wenn man aber CoDeSys kann, dann kann man auch eine große Auswahl von SPSen verschiedener Hersteller programmieren.

Was ich bei TwinCAT vielleicht als "revolutionär" bezeichnen würde ist die Art der Systemeinbindung. Es existiert dort ja so etwas wie ein "Software-Bus", der als Kommunikationsschnittstelle im Hintergrund zwischen TwinCAT, dessen Unterprogramme, dem Real-Time-Server und den I/Os darstellt. Und du kannst mit eigenen Programmen auch diese Schnittstelle nutzen. Das macht insgesamt das System sehr offen.


----------



## UniMog (14 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also was ich revolutionär finde ist das man mit einem Tool (CoDeSys) Steuerungen von vielen verschiedenen Herstellern Programmieren kann.


 
Ja das ist auf den ersten Blick toll.
Aber leider kann man damit keine Simatic programmieren :-(
Und einige Firmen wie zB. Deltalogic haben es auch wieder aus Ihrem Programm genommen weil es vielleicht damit Probleme gab.

Für mich ist und bleibt Siemens und/oder Allen Bradley "*Das Maß aller Dinge"*

Außerdem gibt es die PC-Lösung ja auch schon lange bei Siemens
WinAC, Microbox und WinAC mit auf dem Panel zB. MP370 usw.
Ist also nichts neues.

In dem Sinn netten Gruß

UniMog


----------



## zotos (14 Januar 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> ...Für mich ist und bleibt Siemens und/oder Allen Bradley "*Das Maß aller Dinge"*...



Wie Du auch bemerkt hast für Dich.... Aber auch für viele (nicht alle) andere aber man sollte mal nicht aus den Augenverlieren das hier etwas in den letzten Jahren wächst was Siemens einen beachtlichen Teil von dem Kuchen abgeknöpft hat.



UniMog schrieb:


> Ja das ist auf den ersten Blick toll.



Auf den zweiten und dritten und vierten und ... Blick ist es immer noch toll.



UniMog schrieb:


> Aber leider kann man damit keine Simatic programmieren :-(


 
Das mit der Simatic ist für mich (und meine Kunden) kein Problem die Hardware von denen ist eh überteuert --> nicht Preiswert es gibt auch im Simatic bereich viele Kunden die auf Beckhoff / Wago Klemmen zurück greifen. Teueres muss nicht gut sein



UniMog schrieb:


> Und einige Firmen wie zB. Deltalogic haben es auch wieder aus Ihrem Programm genommen weil es vielleicht damit Probleme gab.



Welche Firmen denn noch? Und von Deltalogic könnte man ja hier im Forum mal insider wissen erhalten was der Grund dafür war. Mein Tipp das geht num mal ncht wenn der Hardwarehersteller nicht mit zieht. Also Hardware konfiguration ohne das Mitwirken vom Hersteller ist sicher unlustig.  Hast Du schon mal bei einer S7 eine Interbus Ankopplung gemacht... das ist nicht lustig. 
Und die Jungs von Deltalogic sind clever aber mit der Geschichte zu früh dran.



UniMog schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es die PC-Lösung ja auch schon lange bei Siemens WinAC, Microbox und WinAC mit auf dem Panel zB. MP370 usw.
> Ist also nichts neues.



Ja aber mit welchem Erfolg? Ich tippe mal darauf das CoDeSys und Beckhoff in dem Bereich schon längst am Siemens vorbei gezogen sind.


----------



## Fx64 (14 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

sollte mal bei einer Soft-SPS schneller booten notwendig sein, greift man eben bei einem CX1020 oder CX1000 auf Windows CE zurück. 

Viele Grüsse


----------



## UniMog (15 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja aber mit welchem Erfolg? Ich tippe mal darauf das CoDeSys und Beckhoff in dem Bereich schon längst am Siemens vorbei gezogen sind.


 
Lieber zotos

ich glaube das Du oder ich das nicht beurteilen können wer an Siemens
vorbei gezogen ist aber nicht aufregen das ist schlecht für den Blutdruck.
Ich will hier Dein Beckhoff und Wago nicht schlecht machen.

Schön ist immer das hier viele von Preisen sprechen und davon keine Ahnung haben weil Sie mit dem Einkauf nichts zu tun haben.

So extrem günstig wie das oft dargestellt wird sind die anderen Hersteller
auch nicht. Ich würde mir auch wünschen das die Hardware etwas günstiger wird.

Aber jetzt zu CoDeSys-> 
Ich finde die Software auch nicht schlecht.
Habe sogar zwei Version einmal für Schleicher SPS und einmal ProSys 1131 von Deltalogic für S5 und S7-200 und S7-300.
Schleicher baue ich seit Jahren nicht mehr ein und ProSys wird seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr vertrieben...... warum??? keine Ahnung !!!

Ich habe schon immer sehr gerne andere Software und andere Hardware probiert. Ich könnte besser schreiben was ich noch nicht eingebaut und programmiert habe das wäre kürzer.

Den Traum von CoDeSys habe ich schon 1996/1997 geträumt und heute nach fast 10 Jahren sieht es immer noch bescheiden bzw beschissen damit aus.

Gruß


----------



## trinitaucher (15 Januar 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> So extrem günstig wie das oft dargestellt wird sind die anderen Hersteller
> auch nicht. Ich würde mir auch wünschen das die Hardware etwas günstiger wird.
> ...



Hast du mal ein Beispiel dafür ? Bisher war Siemens bei allen Modellbeispielen, die ich zusammengestellt habe, immer teurer als die entsprechenden Beckhoff-Komponenten.


----------



## ollibolli (15 Januar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Bisher war Siemens bei allen Modellbeispielen, die ich zusammengestellt habe, immer teurer als die entsprechenden Beckhoff-Komponenten.


 
Hallo trinitaucher,

das kommt drauf an wie du es rechnest. Wenn du die Listenpreise nimmst, stimmt das.
Ich wollte einmal Beckhoff Profibus-IO's einsetzen nachdem ich einen Kunden gefunden hatte der nicht auf Siemens bestanden hat. Nachdem ich dann die Einkaufspreise zwischen Beckhoff und ET200S verglichen hatte, bin ich wieder auf Siemens umgeschwenkt. Ich finde das Siemens eine recht gute Rabatpolitik hat.

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## Fx64 (15 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

denke schon , dass Beckhoff revolutionär ist, zum einen die Systemeinbindung und zum anderen die Leistungsfähigkeit - gerade auch im Hinblick auf EtherCAT.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2007)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Ich finde das Siemens eine recht gute Rabatpolitik hat.



Wie Bitte?! 
Was an der Rabattpolitik von Siemens soll man als Kunde gut finden?

Für was schreiben die denn überhaupt noch Listenpreise?

Das ist doch der gleiche Schwachsinn wie die Technik Discountern wo in den Prospekten immer drin gestanden hat bei uns nur 99,99€ (UVP 190,00€).

Und das soll man auch noch gut finden...


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2007)

Das ist dann Sau, Saubillig.................rolf


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> ... Schön ist immer das hier viele von Preisen sprechen und davon keine Ahnung haben weil Sie mit dem Einkauf nichts zu tun haben.
> 
> So extrem günstig wie das oft dargestellt wird sind die anderen Hersteller
> auch nicht. Ich würde mir auch wünschen das die Hardware etwas günstiger wird. ...



Also ich denke das Du die Kollegen hier etwas unterschätzt. Projektierung beinhaltet nun mal auch einen gewissen Anteil an Kalkulation.



UniMog schrieb:


> ... Ich könnte besser schreiben was ich noch nicht eingebaut und programmiert habe das wäre kürzer. ...



Aber wenn sich jemand so darstellt unterschätzt er gerne mal die Kollegen.

Zu CoDeSys: ja nun seit 10 Jahren dabei und eine Liste von namhaften Herstellern hinter sich: Moeller, Wago, Bosch-Rexroth, Beckhoff, TR-Systemtechnik, Berger-Lahr, usw. 

Die haben ja alle keine Ahnung. (?) 
Das sind Systemanbieter die jeweils eine breites Spektrum an Steuerungen auf basis von CoDeSys anbieten. Nur so unter uns die bauen ihre Hardware für die Vitrine?


----------



## UniMog (15 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also ich denke das Du die Kollegen hier etwas unterschätzt. Projektierung beinhaltet nun mal auch einen gewissen Anteil


 
Also ich unterschätze erstmal keinen solange ich Ihn nicht persönlich kenne. Versuche mir nicht etwas zu unterstellen was ich nicht geschrieben habe. Das hier viele im Forum sind die sehr wenig Ahnung haben das sieht man ja oft an den Fragen aber für sowas ist das Forum ja da.



zotos schrieb:


> Aber wenn sich jemand so darstellt unterschätzt er gerne mal die Kollegen.


 
Wenn Du lesen kannst dann weißt Du das Deine Antwort etwas dumm ist.



zotos schrieb:


> Zu CoDeSys: ja nun seit 10 Jahren dabei und eine Liste von namhaften Herstellern hinter sich: Moeller, Wago, Bosch-Rexroth, Beckhoff, TR-Systemtechnik, Berger-Lahr, usw.
> Die haben ja alle keine Ahnung. (?)
> Das sind Systemanbieter die jeweils eine breites Spektrum an Steuerungen auf basis von CoDeSys anbieten. Nur so unter uns die bauen ihre Hardware für die Vitrine?


 
Das habe ich nicht gesagt und nicht geschrieben. 
Du kannst ja auch gerne die Hersteller weiter verwenden ich habe damit keine Probleme.
Unsere Kunden möchten meistens Siemens und deshalb haben wir uns
fast zu 100% auf Siemens eingestellt.

Für mich persönlich ist auf alle Fälle die preisliche Differenz von Siemens zu anderen Herstellern nicht so extrem groß das ich auf die Vorteile von Step7 dem Support und die Verfügbarkeit in fast jedem Land verzichte.

CoDeSys selber finde ich nicht schlecht aber das habe ich schon geschrieben.
Die Idee hinter IEC1131-3 ist auch nicht schlecht aber ich glaube 
das ich es nicht mehr erleben werde das man mit einer Software alle
Steuerungen programmieren kann und ich habe noch fast 30 Jahre bis zur Rente.
Selbst wenn Du CoDeSys jetzt verwendest mußt Du für jede Steuerung eine eigene Version von CoDeSys auf Deinem Rechner haben weil jeder Herrsteller zwar die Oberfläche (kauft) benutzt aber im Hindergrund einen anderen Treiber bzw. Compiler.
Finde ich echt geil wenn man auf dem Desktop 5-10 Icon hat und 
5-10 mal CoDeSys gekauft hat.

Oder kann man mit der CoDeSys Version von Moeller zB. Bosch-Rexroth programmieren ???? 
Wenn ja wäre das schonmal der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Früher ging das nicht deshalb habe ich ja eine Version
von Schleicher und eine von Deltalogic.
Konnte zwar von Schleicher mein Projekt exportieren und bei ProSys 1131 importieren aber da waren immer noch die Probleme mit den H*ardware*-*spezifischen* Unterschiede der einzelnen SPS Hersteller.

Und jetzt noch eine persönliche bitte an Dich.
Du bist ja ein "erfahrener Benutzer" also lass uns nicht mit dem Beitrag in den "Schwanzvergleich" rutschen......... Danke


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Du CoDeSys jetzt verwendest mußt Du für jede Steuerung eine eigene Version von CoDeSys auf Deinem Rechner haben weil jeder Herrsteller zwar die Oberfläche (kauft) benutzt aber im Hindergrund einen anderen Treiber bzw. Compiler.
> Finde ich echt geil wenn man auf dem Desktop 5-10 Icon hat und
> 5-10 mal CoDeSys gekauft hat.



Also ich habe persönlich schon mit Intralogic (CoDeSys-Label von Bosch-Rexroth) schon Berger-Lahr und TR-Systemtechnik Steuerungen Programmiert. Das manche (viele) Hersteller (vor allem Beckhoff) da einen eigenen weg gehen finde ich schade.



UniMog schrieb:


> Früher ging das nicht deshalb habe ich ja eine Version
> von Schleicher und eine von Deltalogic.
> Konnte zwar von Schleicher mein Projekt exportieren und bei ProSys 1131 importieren aber da waren immer noch die Probleme mit den H*ardware*-*spezifischen* Unterschiede der einzelnen SPS Hersteller.



Ja was willste denn nun damit sagen? Das die Hardware von verschiedenen Hersteller nicht gleich ist überrascht mich nicht?



UniMog schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch eine persönliche bitte an Dich.
> Du bist ja ein "erfahrener Benutzer" also lass uns nicht mit dem Beitrag in den "Schwanzvergleich" rutschen......... Danke



Nur die Ruhe bewahren. Ich schreibe hier nur meine Meinung und habe auch einen normalen Blutdruck (danke der Nachfrage).
Also nur weil Du in einigen Punkten anderer Meinung bist und alles verallgemeinerst brauch der Beitrag noch nicht in den SV verschoben zu werden.


----------



## Werner29 (15 Januar 2007)

Hallo UniMog,

zuerst zur Klarstellung: ich bin Entwickler bei 3S.



UniMog schrieb:


> CoDeSys selber finde ich nicht schlecht aber das habe ich schon geschrieben.



das freut mich.



UniMog schrieb:


> Oder kann man mit der CoDeSys Version von Moeller zB. Bosch-Rexroth programmieren ????
> 
> Wenn ja wäre das schonmal der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
> Früher ging das nicht deshalb habe ich ja eine Version
> von Schleicher und eine von Deltalogic.



Es scheint mir ganz so als ob Du seit mindestens 7 Jahre keine neue Version von CoDeSys installiert hast. Schleicher und Deltalogic sind beides ziemliche Sonderfälle. Heute ist es tatsächlich so, dass man mit derselben Version von CoDeSys die allermeisten Systeme unserer Kunden programmieren kann, aus der Reihe fällt vor allem Beckhoff. Aber es lässt sich jedes Twincat-Projekt mit Standard-CoDeSys öffnen und weiterbearbeiten und umgekehrt. Das Programmiersystem selbst ist kostenlos, und kann von unserer Homepage runtergeladen werden. Um eine SPS (Möller, Wago etc) zu programmieren, muss man ein sogenanntes Target installieren, das bekommt man vom SPS- Hersteller und kostet unter Umständen Geld.

Zum Thema Soft-SPS: nachdem tausende von Anwendungen am laufen sind, ist die Frage doch nicht mehr ob man _kann_, sondern ob man _will_. Und das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Bernhard


----------



## MarkusP (15 Januar 2007)

Erstmals Danke für die rege Diskussion. Aber wie eingangs schon betont, erusche ich um eine möglichst "emotionslose" Diskussion, um eben ein abrutschen in die Rubrik "Schwanzvergleich" zu verhindern. :???: 

Wie schon in einem Beitrag erwähnt, finde ich neben der Grundidee einer Soft-PLC den System-Manager der Firma Beckhoff so revolutionär!

Da wir uns die Grundatzentscheidung (verständlicherweise) nicht ganz so einfach machen, haben wir uns in der letzten Zeit sehr inteniv mit anderen SPS'en als denen die wir schon kennen beschäftigt.

Aber wie schon gesagt, ich habe folgendes ziemlich satt:
- das geht mit dem Prozessor nicht, das mit dem anderen nicht
- dieses Bussystem kann der oder der andere nicht
- jetzt muss die CPU getauscht werden, weil zu wenig RAM
- jetzt muss die CPU getauscht werden, da das Programm zu lange dauert
- jetzt gehen Dir die Merker aus
- so viele DB's (oder wie auch immer das heissen mag) gehen nicht
- hardwareunabhängig programmieren, was ist das ?

usw., usw.

Dann wurde uns vor Jahne OPC als die Wunderwaffe schlechthin bezeichnet, dann viel Spaß nach dem nächsten Windows-Update.
Jetzt soll es SOAP sein...

So, genug der Vergangenheit, aber meine wirkliche Frage war

WO IST DER HAKEN ?? 

Und bis dato habe ich nichts wirklich negatives gelesen.

Gibt es jemanden im FORUM der beide Systeme (SPS) und  (SOFT SPS) einsetzt, und mir nachvollziehbar den Einsatz der SOFT SPS abratet ?

ÜBrigens, kann ich mit BECKHOFF sehr gut leben, ich brauche nicht unbedingt ein portierbares IEC Programm. (wobei meiner Meinung nach kein mir bekanntes SPS System wirklich konsequent IEC-konform ist)

Und für die wirklichen Hardcore-SPS Programmierer, der auch ich bis vor 3 Tagen war, schaut Euch einmal z.B. Beckhoff (ETHERCAT) usw. an, und vergleicht das einmal mit dem was Ihr zur Zeit so habt....

Das Gibt viel Potenzial zum NACHDENKEN....

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MarkusP (15 Januar 2007)

Fx64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sollte mal bei einer Soft-SPS schneller booten notwendig sein, greift man eben bei einem CX1020 oder CX1000 auf Windows CE zurück.
> 
> Viele Grüsse


 
Ich hatte schon mal eine dezentrale Periphrie (eines nahmhaften Herstellers), die brauchte zum booten an die 30 Sekunden !!!

Da kann der CX.. noch nebenbei jausnen !! :-D 

.... immer noch am denken


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2007)

*Imho*



MarkusP schrieb:


> WO IST DER HAKEN ??
> 
> Und bis dato habe ich nichts wirklich negatives gelesen.
> 
> Gibt es jemanden im FORUM der beide Systeme (SPS) und  (SOFT SPS) einsetzt, und mir nachvollziehbar den Einsatz der SOFT SPS abratet ?



Eine SoftSPS lohnt sich IMHO erst ab einer gewissen Komplexität der Anlage/Maschine. Für kleine Anlagen/Maschinen lohnt sich eine konventionelle SPS wie sie auch Beckhoff anbietet. 
Diese Aussage ist jedoch schwammig und kann auch nicht allgemein beantwortet werden. Ein Punkt der immer wieder auftaucht ist wenn eh ein Rechner benötigt wird (Visu, etc.) dann kann ("sollte" IMHO) auch eine SoftSPS nehmen.
Mit einer SoftSPS macht man sich das Leben oft sehr leicht Programmierung via Ethernet oder direkt auf der Steuerung.
Also mit Beckhoff setzt Du sicher auf einen guten Partner (hörensagen). Mit einer SoftSPS (ala CoDeSys RTE) von denen auch auf ein sehr Leistungsfähiges System (Erfahrung).


----------



## trinitaucher (15 Januar 2007)

ollibolli schrieb:


> ...das kommt drauf an wie du es rechnest. Wenn du die Listenpreise nimmst, stimmt das....
> Ich wollte einmal Beckhoff Profibus-IO's einsetzen nachdem ich einen Kunden gefunden hatte der nicht auf Siemens bestanden hat. Nachdem ich dann die Einkaufspreise zwischen Beckhoff und ET200S verglichen hatte, bin ich wieder auf Siemens umgeschwenkt. Ich finde das Siemens eine recht gute Rabatpolitik hat.


Das mag ja sein, aber in den Genuss der Rabatpolitik kommt nicht jeder. Ich denke mal wenn du nur wenige Komponenten kaufst, und das evlt. auch nur ein einzige Mal (also kein Stammkunde bist), ist da nicht mehr viel mit Rabat. Andere Hersteller bieten dann von Haus aus günstig an.
Und wenn man bei Beckhoff Stammkunde ist, wird man bestimmt auch dort Rabatte bekommen!

Wie man an der aufgeheizten Diskussion sehen kann, gilt für viele immer noch Siemens mit S7 und Step7 als das "Maß aller Dinge".
Klar kann man mit CoDeSys ne SPS nur mit den angesprochenen "Targets" programmieren. Und wenn die Hersteller dann noch Konfigurations- und Diagnosemöglichkeiten mit in die Software einbinden, ist's klar, dass du nicht mehr hardwareunabhängig bist.
Aber was ist da bei Step7 so toll ? Wo liegt dort der "Vorteil" (Zitat UniMog). Ist doch nichts anderes.

Und die Diskussion sollte doch von Pro/Kontra Soft-SPS handeln, oder nicht ?


----------



## MarkusP (15 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also mit Beckhoff setzt Du sicher auf einen guten Partner (hörensagen). Mit einer SoftSPS (ala CoDeSys RTE) von denen auch auf ein sehr Leistungsfähiges System (Erfahrung).


 
Danke für Deine Info, und wie ganz am Anfang beschrieben, wäre es für mich eigentlich eine Umstellung von unserer jetzigen Steuerung zu Beckhoff. (TwinCat) Und CoDeSys scheint mir eine gute Lösung, und ist damit kein Eigengebastle.

Kennst Du eigentlich EtherCat ? Ist zwar wieder ein "Standard" mehr, wird aber weltweit bereits von 100en Anbietern unterstützt. Mir gefällt, daß die beschriebene, schier unglaubliche Performance, mit Standardkomponenten erreicht wird. Aber welches Bussystem bei Beckhoff zum Einsatz kommt, ist sowieso nur einen Mausklick wert...

Da wir unterschiedlichste Bussystem einsetzten, ist eine gewisse Kompatibilität zu unseren bestehenden Anlagen ein sehr wichtiges Argument. Das vorher angeführte Beispiel "Interbus an S7" hat mich bei Beckhoff als totaler Laie genau 30 Minuten in Anspruch genommen.

Unglaublich aber wahr.

Mein neuer Leitsatz: "Millisekunden werden Mikrosekunden, Kilobyte werden Megabyte". Als SPS-Programmierer nicht auf Anhieb begreifbar. Bei uns dauert ein "leeres" SPS-Programm schon einige Millisekunden.

LG


----------



## trinitaucher (15 Januar 2007)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Kennst Du eigentlich EtherCat ? Ist zwar wieder ein "Standard" mehr, wird aber weltweit bereits von 100en Anbietern unterstützt. Mir gefällt, daß die beschriebene, schier unglaubliche Performance, mit Standardkomponenten erreicht wird. Aber welches Bussystem bei Beckhoff zum Einsatz kommt, ist sowieso nur einen Mausklick wert...


Wenn du sowieso verschiedene Bussysteme im Einsatz hast, ist Beckhoff als Anbieter sicher ne gute Wahl.

Ich habe nen Testsystem mit EtherCAT hier im Einsatz:
- CX1020, Win XP emb.
- 4 Slaves als Klemmen (DO, DI, AI, AO)
- Switch-Port EL6601 (zum Einbinden von Standard-Ethernet-Teilnehmern)
- Profibus-DP-Master-Klemme EL6731 -> 3 ET200B angeschlossen

Die Konfiguration, wie schon angesprochen, ist wirklich nur einen Mausklick, evtl. 3, wert. Das System läuft ohne Aussetzter, man hat sehr gute Diagnosemöglichkeiten...
... und wir haben hier EtherCAT-Latenzzeiten von unter 20µs


----------



## UniMog (15 Januar 2007)

Werner29 schrieb:


> Es scheint mir ganz so als ob Du seit mindestens 7 Jahre keine neue Version von CoDeSys installiert hast. Schleicher und Deltalogic sind beides ziemliche Sonderfälle. Heute ist es tatsächlich so, dass man mit derselben Version von CoDeSys die allermeisten Systeme unserer Kunden programmieren kann.
> 
> Bernhard


 
Hi Bernhard

tja dann habe ich wohl Pech gehabt mit den zwei Sonderfällen Schleicher und Deltalogic.
Ich bin sehr erfreut das sich da in letzter Zeit etwas getan hat.
Jetzt habe ich nur noch das Problem da ich fast nur auf Siemens treffe
und dort leider mit CoDeSys nichts anfangen kann :-(
Naja sollte auf alle Fälle mal Beckhoff im Auge behalten.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Und wenn man bei Beckhoff Stammkunde ist, wird man bestimmt auch dort Rabatte bekommen.


 
Das denke ich auch vielleicht kann zotos mal verraten wo so ein guter Rabatt bei Beckhoff liegt 30% oder mehr



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Aber was ist da bei Step7 so toll ? Wo liegt dort der "Vorteil" (Zitat UniMog). Ist doch nichts anderes.
> 
> Und die Diskussion sollte doch von Pro/Kontra Soft-SPS handeln, oder nicht ?


 
Was an Step7 so toll ist weiß ich auch nicht aber man arbeitet damit schon seit Jahren und es ist einfach marktbeherrschend.

Soft-SPS oder Hardware SPS kommt eigentlich auf die Anwendung an und
ob der Kunde zur Soft-SPS vertrauen hat.

Gruß


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> ...
> Das denke ich auch vielleicht kann zotos mal verraten wo so ein guter Rabatt bei Beckhoff liegt 30% oder mehr
> ...



Keine Ahnung was Beckhoff mit den Prozenten veranstalltet. Wir kaufen fast alles vom Aluprofil angefangen über Pneumatik, Hydraulik bis hin zur Steuerung bei Bosch-Rexroth ;o)


----------



## Fx64 (15 Januar 2007)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mal eine dezentrale Periphrie (eines nahmhaften Herstellers), die brauchte zum booten an die 30 Sekunden !!!
> 
> Da kann der CX.. noch nebenbei jausnen !! :-D
> 
> .... immer noch am denken




Ein CX mit CE braucht doch nicht viel länger.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## UniMog (15 Januar 2007)

Hi

kann sonst jemand mal hier etwas über die Kosten erzählen ????
Wo liegt denn so eine Kleinsteuerung ???
Oder was kostet die Soft-SPS von Beckhoff ???

Man sollte sich auch hier im Forum mal viel mehr über Preise austauschen damit man weiß bei wieviel Rabatt "ENDE" ist.

Einen optimalen Preis für die Hardware brauchen wir ja alle damit wir im Geschäft bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## Fx64 (15 Januar 2007)

Hallo UniMog, 

was hast Du Dir denn an Preisen vorgestellt? Bei skalierbaren Systemen z.B. bei Beckhoff, geht es von bis...Bc/Bx..über Cx zum IPC und dann eben was noch an Softwarekomponenten benötigt werden, PLC, NC, NCI, CNC, CAM, IOs, etc. 

Schwierig Pauschalen zusammenzustellen oder?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## UniMog (15 Januar 2007)

Hi

aber es wird doch einen Preis geben für

Buskoppler
Busklemmen Controller
Busklemme Eingang / Ausgang
Analogeingang-/ausgang
Software zum programmieren 
usw.

wie kalkuliert Ihr denn selber ? 
Nur mal eine Hausnummer sprich Listenpreis und was man als relativ guter Kunde an Rabatt bekommt ?

Sorry kenne mich mit Beckhoff nicht aus.
Wollte früher mal Wago einsetzen aber bin ehrlich die Preise die ich damals von Wago bekommen habe fand ich nicht so klasse das ich sofort eine Bestellung gemacht habe.

Gruß


----------



## MarkusP (15 Januar 2007)

Danke für die angehängte Liste, werde morgen gleich einmal mit Siemens preisverhandeln müssen... 

Kann man aber sicher nicht direkt so vergleichen, da ich selbst eine so simple Hardware schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr zentral aufbaue.
(auch mit dem zur Zeit eingesetzten Produkt, das allerdings auch nicht von Siemens ist)

Die wahre Stärke beginnt bei Einsatz dezentraler Peripherie, Integration in doe Office-Welt und HARDWAREUNABHÄNIGEN Programmieren.
Bei meinem Hersteller beginnst Du mit der Hardwarekonfiguration und Auswahl des "einzig wahren" Bussystemms, bei PC-Based Lösung hörst Du damit auf, und wenn Du Dir selbst eine "SPS" bastelst.

Übrigens, bein TwinCat bist Du mit einem normalen PC im Leistungs-Vergleich gleich einmal in der S7-400er Welt... 

Ist halt eine ganz andere Philosopie. (egal ob Wago, Beckhoff oder wie auch immer)


----------



## UniMog (15 Januar 2007)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Danke für die angehängte Liste, werde morgen gleich einmal mit Siemens preisverhandeln müssen...


 
Bitte kein Problem. Die Preise die wir haben sind schon im oberen Bereich
und die bekommt man auch nur bei entsprechenden Umsätzen.



Danke für Info und netten Gruß


----------



## binaer (27 September 2009)

*SPS Step7 Codesys Beclhoff PC*

Die hier von mir gelesenen Beiträge nennen zwar einzelne Aspekte und scheinen mir häufig aus dem Bauch oder durch einzelne Erfahrungen geprägt.
Zum einen gibt es nämlich Siemens sowohl als Hardware-SPS unterschiedlichster Dimensionen als auch als WinAC auf dem PC. Hier kann man softwareseitig das mit einem Echtzeit-Kernel als auch im normalen Windows-Betriebssystem haben. Als PC lässt sich bei Software-SPSen je nach Anforderung ein normaler Büro-PC oder ein Industrie-PC anwenden.
Dann stehen sich als Engineering-Tools STEP7 und CoDeSys gegenüber.
Hier hat CodeSys den Vorteil der Übertragbarkeit auf andere Systeme aber auch Step7 hat noch einige Vorteile: Erstens kann ich, wenn ich einige Regeln einhalte, mein Programm in AWL, KOP (Kontaktplan) und FUP (Funktionsplan) betrachten. So programmiere ich meist in AWL, weil das am schnellsten geht (mit Ausnahme von Bausteinaufrufen mit Operandenübergabe), schaue mir Netzwerke am liebsten im Funktionsplan an, wenn ich logische Zusammenhänge kontrollieren will und betrachte die Onlinekontrolle im Fertigungsbetrieb am liebsten im Kontaktplan, weil ich dann unter ungünstigen Sichtverhältnissen noch aus mehreren Metern Entfernung sehe, ob ein Verknüpfungsergebnis erfüllt ist.
Zweitens kann ich, wenn ich vorsichtig bin, bei laufendem Programm Bausteine ändern. Ich musste solche Dinge schon in der Produktionslinie der S-Klasse eines deutschen Automobilherstellers machen. Da kostet eine Minute Unterbrechung 15000 Euro oder mehr. Ich weiss nicht wie das gehen soll, wenn ich da erst die Steuerung anhalten muss um mein geändertes Programm zu laden und neu zu starten. 
Es lohnt sich bei solchen Entscheidungen zunächst ganz unvoreingenommen eine Checkliste aller Aspekte anzufertigen und dann,  nachdem die einzelnen Punkte nach Bedeutung entsprechend gewichtet wurden eine Punktzahl zu errechnen. Oft ist man dann selbst verwundert was dabei herauskam.
Es seien hier noch einige Kriterien für die Entscheidung genannt:
Vernetzung, Visualisierung, Personal, Schulungen, Vertretungen im In- oder Ausland, Lebensdauer, Klimafestigkeit, Vibration, Ausfuhrbestimmungen, Mehrsprachigkeit ...


----------



## zotos (27 September 2009)

Ähm... kann es sein das Du nie oder nur vor sehr langer Zeit mal mit TwinCAT oder CoDeSys gearbeitet hast?

z.B. Der Online Chance ist mittlerweile um Welten besser als bei Siemens.


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ähm... kann es sein das Du nie oder nur vor sehr langer Zeit mal mit TwinCAT oder CoDeSys gearbeitet hast?
> 
> z.B. Der Online Chance ist mittlerweile um Welten besser als bei Siemens.



Na ja, er hat auf einen Beitrag von Januar 2007 geantwortet, vielleicht war der Beitrag so lange unterwegs im Internet. Das entspricht dann einer Üfbertragungsrate von geschätzten 4 Bit/Tag. 

Aber im Ernst, natürlich ist eine Abwägung sinnvoll, wobei ich micht momentan immer noch besser mit Step7 auskenne, aber Codesys als die, besser mit der IEC harmonisierende Software ansehe. Das SCL-gefrickel beim Debuggen etc. ist wirklich furchtbar im Gegensatz zu Codesys/Beckhoff.


----------

